
Show HN: Create a Deep Fake Video from Any Image - soheil
https://myvoiceyourface.com/?1
======
forgingahead
This just looks like a simple web app wrapper around First Order Model:

[https://github.com/AliaksandrSiarohin/first-order-
model](https://github.com/AliaksandrSiarohin/first-order-model)

The license for the code specifically states "Non-Commercial".

Is your code something else? Also seems like you've double posted it.

Edit: Your other posts also have a similar look - are you testing the waters
for a viable biz model by adding web-app wrappers around ML papers who have
published their code on Github? Not being accusatory or anything, just trying
to understand.

~~~
abiogenesis
I am not the OP nor a lawyer, but I believe one can charge for the service
provided (the code is running on OPs servers). This should still not violate
Creative Commons Attribution-NonCommercial license.

~~~
drran
I am not the OP nor a lawyer, but this case looks like clear violation of CCNC
license, i.e. it's piracy.

------
bko
If anyone wants to play around with this in a hosted gpu supported jupyter
notebook, check out:

[https://colab.research.google.com/github/AliaksandrSiarohin/...](https://colab.research.google.com/github/AliaksandrSiarohin/first-
order-model/blob/master/demo.ipynb)

I think this is just a wrapper of that script

------
tech-historian
Your pricing plans:

[https://myvoiceyourface.com/pay/](https://myvoiceyourface.com/pay/)

$20/mo for 20 videos. While the technical output you've achieved is notable,
just curious, who is your target audience? How do you see these videos being
used?

~~~
quantummkv
I am sure politicians and campaign managers or every sort and ideology would
very willingly pay for this. Then there also the Rule 34 aficionados around
and they don't mind spending cash at all.

Then you also have trolls, "news channels", conspiracy theorists, youtube
comedian personalities to name a few more.

The market definitely exists.

~~~
tiborsaas
If the results were 4 to 5 orders of magnitude better, maybe it could fool
somebody :)

~~~
quantummkv
The results can be improved with time. But the market opportunity will still
be there.

------
ARandomerDude
Just because you can build it doesn't mean you should.

------
starik36
Failed on the first image I dropped.
[https://i.imgur.com/UE9wuOP.png](https://i.imgur.com/UE9wuOP.png)

~~~
kikokikokiko
Same thing.

------
sleepychu
Worth noting that there is a recent videos at the bottom of the page. Be
careful what you upload!

------
cheschire
Immediately turned off by the first demo being someone yelling angrily.

------
numlock86
Looking at the recent videos, albeit not knowing the original videos used as
source, I'd assume this needs a lot of work still to be of any practical use,
even if you just aim at making funny memes with this.

Also some manual filtering would probably be very appropriate, as there were
some including racial slurs and NSFW audio and visuals.

~~~
papito
It's funny memes until it's a weapon. That said, funny memes have become a
weapon too. One of the worst things about the modern Internet, IMO.

~~~
mc32
The worst thing about funny memes is people use it as answers, come backs,
etc... as if they were adolescents...

------
Darmody
It crashes after a couple seconds.
[https://i.imgur.com/L9gLEck.png](https://i.imgur.com/L9gLEck.png)

I've tried cropping the image and the video several times to make sure only
the head is visible but it doesn't work.

My image is around 250KB and the video slightly under 9MB. I'm saying this
because of the two following lines:

RuntimeError: imageio.mimread() has read over 256 MiB of image data. Stopped
to avoid memory problems. Use imageio.get_reader() or memtest=False.

------
thih9
Why did you resubmit this so soon? There was already a discussion in an
earlier thread.

Context, another post from 12 hours ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23423372](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23423372)

------
jedberg
When I hear “deepfake” I usually think both video and audio being fake. This
is cool but I’m not sure what the use case is of my friend having my voice.

~~~
quickthrower2
I guess mostly for fun. The baby video example on that page was pretty funny.
Although if I see 10 of them it might get a bit less funny.

~~~
tkgally
I just tried it for fun, and it was fun. I uploaded a photograph of my six-
month-old grandson and then I videoed myself saying something profound in a
deep serious-adult voice. The resulting video is, I humbly believe, very cute.
I'll share it only with family, though.

~~~
TheTaytay
It looks as if the site is showing recently uploaded videos unfortunately.

------
phatbyte
What are you doing with the data collected? I don't see anywhere a privacy
policy, gdpr or anything

